# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 06/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tiếp tục những tour của tháng 6 trong tuần này là chương trình tour đến đảo ngọc Phú Quốc, biển Quy Nhơn tham gia các trò chơi biển, bơi thuyền Kayak hay dù lượn. Tour nước ngoài tuần này sẽ là các hành trình đến Trung Quốc, Hongkong từ Thành phồ Hồ Chí Minh và Hà Nội


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Đảo ngọc Phú Quốc*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 5.198.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách. (giá dành cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: Thứ 2,3,4 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồiXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Thanh Niên

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Quy Nhơn - Hầm Hô*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 6.700.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 30/06; 7, 14, 21, 28/07

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi và thuyền tham quanXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT, show võ thuật và trống trận Tây Sơn

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Red Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Hồng Kông - Disneyland - Thẩm Quyến*

Thời gian: 5 ngàyGiá tour: 16.490.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 23/06, 14,21,28/07

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV theo suốt tuyếnBảo hiểm du lịch và visa Hồng Kông, Trung QuốcChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Phí visa cho người nước ngoài, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Nam Tourism

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Nam Ninh - Quế Lâm - Băng Tường*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 4.100.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: Thứ 5 hàng tuần

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchThủ tục XNC Trung Quốc, thuế VATChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Phí visa cho người nước ngoài, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Sài gòn Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## dulichmyy

Du lịch giá rẻ với My Y Travel:

Chuyến du lịch Nam Ninh (Trung Quốc) của Du lịch Mỹ Ý (giá trọn gói: 2.300.000 VND) sẽ khởi hành vào ngày 03/07/2012.

 Quý khách có nhu cầu đi Nam Ninh vui lòng đăng ký trước ngày 26/6/2012 để Mỹ Ý giúp quý khách làm thủ tục.
 Khi đến đăng ký quý khách vui lòng mang theo CMND và 5 ảnh 4x6 (font nền trắng).

 PS: Tặng ngay 100.000 VND cho 10 khách đăng ký đầu tiên (kể từ ngày 20/06/2012)
       Tặng thêm 100.000 VND khi giới thiệu được 01 khách đến với Mỹ Ý

 Chi tiết liên hệ:
  Công ty TNHH Du Lịch Hán Ngữ Mỹ Ý
  Đ/c : 44 Kiều Mai- Từ Liêm- Hà Nội
  Website : dulichmyy.com
  Facebook : Du lịch Hán Ngữ Mỹ Ý (My Y Travel) | Facebook
  Điện thoại : 047.3020.888. Hotline: 098.744.0092
  E-mail: dulichmyy@gmail.com

----------

